# ISPConfig3 - Mails über SMTP Relay verschicken



## mbulm1 (10. Dez. 2009)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich habe ISPConfig 3 unter Lenny installiert!

Es läuft auch alles ganz perfekt!

Jetzt möchte ich über diesen Server von einem anderen Server aus Mails aus PHP-Anwendungen heraus verschicken - was aber irgendwie nicht geht! Obwohl ich die IP das anderen Servers in master.cf und main.cf unter mynetworks eingetragen habe, bekomme ich folgende Fehlermeldungen :

______


im Mail Warn-Protokoll:


Dec 10 14:49:12 h1666133 postfix/smtpd[19567]: fatal: unexpected command-line argument: 78.43.67.63
Dec 10 14:49:13 h1666133 postfix/master[21549]: warning: process /usr/lib/postfix/smtpd pid 19567 exit status 1
Dec 10 14:49:13 h1666133 postfix/master[21549]: warning: /usr/lib/postfix/smtpd: bad command startup -- throttling
Dec 10 14:53:10 h1666133 postfix/smtpd[21825]: fatal: unexpected command-line argument: 78.43.67.63
Dec 10 14:53:11 h1666133 postfix/smtpd[21833]: fatal: unexpected command-line argument: 78.43.67.63
Dec 10 14:53:11 h1666133 amavis[17984]: (17984-03) (!)FWD via SMTP: -> , 451 4.5.0 From MTA([127.0.0.1]:10025) during fwd-connect (errno=): id=17984-03
Dec 10 14:53:11 h1666133 postfix/master[21549]: warning: process /usr/lib/postfix/smtpd pid 21825 exit status 1
Dec 10 14:53:11 h1666133 postfix/master[21549]: warning: /usr/lib/postfix/smtpd: bad command startup -- throttling
Dec 10 14:53:12 h1666133 amavis[18425]: (18425-01) (!)FWD via SMTP: -> , 451 4.5.0 From MTA([127.0.0.1]:10025) during fwd-connect (Negative greeting: at (eval 84) line 555, line 35.): id=18425-01
Dec 10 14:53:12 h1666133 postfix/master[21549]: warning: process /usr/lib/postfix/smtpd pid 21833 exit status 1
Dec 10 14:53:12 h1666133 amavis[18425]: (18425-02) (!)FWD via SMTP: -> , 451 4.5.0 From MTA([127.0.0.1]:10025) during fwd-connect (Error writing to socket: Broken pipe at (eval 84) line 182, line 79.): id=18425-02
Dec 10 14:53:13 h1666133 amavis[18425]: (18425-02-2) (!)FWD via SMTP: -> , 451 4.5.0 From MTA([127.0.0.1]:10025) during fwd-connect (Negative SMTP resp. to HELO: at (eval 84) line 580, line 123.): id=18425-02-2
Dec 10 14:53:13 h1666133 amavis[18425]: (18425-02-3) (!)FWD via SMTP: -> , 451 4.5.0 From MTA([127.0.0.1]:10025) during fwd-connect (Negative SMTP resp. to HELO: at (eval 84) line 580, line 167.): id=18425-02-3
Dec 10 14:53:13 h1666133 amavis[18425]: (18425-02-4) (!)FWD via SMTP: -> , 451 4.5.0 From MTA([127.0.0.1]:10025) during fwd-connect (Negative SMTP resp. to HELO: at (eval 84) line 580, line 284.): id=18425-02-4
Dec 10 14:53:14 h1666133 amavis[18425]: (18425-02-5) (!)FWD via SMTP: -> , 451 4.5.0 From MTA([127.0.0.1]:10025) during fwd-connect (Negative SMTP resp. to HELO: at (eval 84) line 580, line 328.): id=18425-02-5
Dec 10 14:53:14 h1666133 amavis[18425]: (18425-02-6) (!)FWD via SMTP: -> , 451 4.5.0 From MTA([127.0.0.1]:10025) during fwd-connect (Negative SMTP resp. to HELO: at (eval 84) line 580, line 372.): id=18425-02-6
Dec 10 14:53:14 h1666133 amavis[18425]: (18425-02-7) (!)FWD via SMTP: -> , 451 4.5.0 From MTA([127.0.0.1]:10025) during fwd-connect (Negative SMTP resp. to HELO: at (eval 84) line 580, line 416.): id=18425-02-7
Dec 10 14:53:14 h1666133 amavis[18425]: (18425-02-8) (!)FWD via SMTP: -> , 451 4.5.0 From MTA([127.0.0.1]:10025) during fwd-connect (Negative SMTP resp. to HELO: at (eval 84) line 580, line 460.): id=18425-02-8
Dec 10 14:53:15 h1666133 amavis[18425]: (18425-02-9) (!)FWD via SMTP: -> , 451 4.5.0 From MTA([127.0.0.1]:10025) during fwd-connect (Negative SMTP resp. to HELO: at (eval 84) line 580, line 504.): id=18425-02-9
Dec 10 14:53:15 h1666133 amavis[18425]: (18425-02-10) (!)FWD via SMTP: -> , 451 4.5.0 From MTA([127.0.0.1]:10025) during fwd-connect (Negative SMTP resp. to HELO: at (eval 84) line 580, line 548.): id=18425-02-10
Dec 10 14:53:42 h1666133 amavis[17984]: (17984-04) (!)rw_loop: leaving rw loop, no progress
Dec 10 14:53:42 h1666133 amavis[17984]: (17984-04) (!)FWD via SMTP: -> , 451 4.5.0 From MTA([127.0.0.1]:10025) during fwd-connect (Negative greeting: at (eval 84) line 555, line 682.): id=17984-04
Dec 10 14:53:49 h1666133 amavis[17984]: (17984-04) (!)rw_loop: leaving rw loop, no progress
Dec 10 14:54:11 h1666133 postfix/smtpd[22069]: fatal: unexpected command-line argument: 78.43.67.63
Dec 10 14:54:12 h1666133 postfix/master[21549]: warning: process /usr/lib/postfix/smtpd pid 22069 exit status 1
Dec 10 14:54:12 h1666133 postfix/master[21549]: warning: /usr/lib/postfix/smtpd: bad command startup -- throttling
_____


Wer kann mir bitte weiterhelfen? Danke vorab!


Gruss mbulm1


----------



## mbulm1 (13. Dez. 2009)

*mynetworks darf nur in der main.cf nicht aber in der master.cf ergänzt werden*

Habe den Fehler gefunden:
die zugelassenen Netze dürfen nur bei mynetworks in der main.cf eingetragen werden - die Zeile mynetworks in der master.cf siehe unten darf nicht ergänzt werden:
____

127.0.0.1:10025 inet n - - - - smtpd
-o content_filter=
-o local_recipient_maps=
-o relay_recipient_maps=
-o smtpd_restriction_classes=
-o smtpd_client_restrictions=
-o smtpd_helo_restrictions=
-o smtpd_sender_restrictions=
-o smtpd_recipient_restrictions=permit_mynetworks,rej ect
-o mynetworks=127.0.0.0/8 
-o strict_rfc821_envelopes=yes
-o receive_override_options=no_unknown_recipient_chec ks,no_header_body_checks
-o smtpd_bind_address=127.0.0.1
_____

Gruss mbulm1


----------

